
AWS Global Start-Up Challenge 2012 - wanghq
http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/?stupidlink=2012
======
mblake
Finally a contest with more substantial prizes. I can't help feeling that
lately virtually all companies have been launching contents to solve (very)
difficult problems, but instead offer only rewards that coincidentally, just
the persons with the most experience/most qualified, would consider
undignified. (like the recent NASA ISS contest or most of the competitions on
Kaggle).

------
senthilnayagam
they call the url param as supidlink :)

~~~
wanghq
Actually I added that parameter. That page should use a permalink, but
unfortunately it doesn't. I tried to submit the post but that url was used by
the same event a year ago.

